# Christian radio personality arrested.



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

http://www.mlive.com/news/grand-rap..._personality_was_at.html#incart_river_default

It seems that so many of these religious leaders use their charismatic personalities not only to build a following but also to prey on the innocent.


----------



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

This is getting a lot of attention around here, seems he was quite popular. It sounds like they've been watching him pretty closely and have a lot of evidence.

He got married in April, I feel awful for his wife as well as his victims.


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

The way they write it up the guy is already tried and convicted . . . . .

And his side of the story is . . . .????????????


----------



## JeffreyD (Dec 27, 2006)

Jim-mi said:


> The way they write it up the guy is already tried and convicted . . . . .
> 
> And his side of the story is . . . .????????????


Doesn't matter to liberals, they seem to love it when a religion other than islam is in possible trouble for whatever reason! Maybe I should post a link to that atheist school teacher arrested for molesting kids in his class for the last 10 years! :shrug:


----------



## joseph97297 (Nov 20, 2007)

Ehh, I don't think that it matters about political spectrum when you are discussing child molestation. At least it doesn't matter to me.

I could care less whether the accused is Christian, Muslim, Jewish, or anything else.

I say once convicted, put them in Gen Pop and let the issue work itself out. Simple and easy.

So go ahead, post the link. I am sure that all the 'liberals' here would be agreeing with all the 'conservatives' about how horrible those actions are. But I guess we would need the post to see?


----------



## JeffreyD (Dec 27, 2006)

joseph97297 said:


> Ehh, I don't think that it matters about political spectrum when you are discussing child molestation. At least it doesn't matter to me.
> 
> I could care less whether the accused is Christian, Muslim, Jewish, or anything else.
> 
> ...


You missed the point......He is an atheist! As far as being a child molester. ...I'll be more than happy to flip the switch!


----------



## Awnry Abe (Mar 21, 2012)

Charismatic leader or DJ?


----------



## Ozarks Tom (May 27, 2011)

And the purpose of this posting is?

That's purely rhetorical question, we all know.


----------



## Riverdale (Jan 20, 2008)

A Christian radio station personality/disc jockey. Not a member of the clergy.



Jim-mi said:


> The way they write it up the guy is already tried and convicted . . . . .
> 
> And his side of the story is . . . .????????????


He paid another man (who is also arrested) to pimp for him, providing preteen boys for sex on 'more than on occassion'.

I get my morning news for WOOD TV-8 and WZZM TV-13on a daily basis

Don't care if he (or she) is Cathloic, Protestant, Jewish, Hindu, Toaist, aminist, Pastafarian, whatever.

Sex with children is *wrong* and imho anyone who does is not right.


----------



## Twobottom (Sep 29, 2013)

There are going to be swindlers with or without religion. How many politicians get rich promising utopia? Everyone will have "free" health care, global warming, take away guns and 'save the children'. I'd say, pound for pound, secular swindlers have replaced most of the religious ones, as many people have sought to replace God with Government.


----------



## copperkid3 (Mar 18, 2005)

Sooooo . . . the title of this thread is completely bogus at best
and is similar in nature as those who practice 'yellow journalism'?

Except the o.p. isn't in the business of selling tawdry tabloids.

So exactly what is the motive for trying to slant the news?


Something tells me that it wasn't done to smear that particular individuals good name.


It shouldn't be that difficult to come out in a face-to-face confrontation with their bias.


And HE is more than willing and able to listen to what you have to say.


----------



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

Jim-mi said:


> The way they write it up the guy is already tried and convicted . . . . .
> 
> And his side of the story is . . . .????????????


His side of the story is that he raped a 12 year old boy, he's confessed to it.


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

It seems that so many of these religious leaders use their charismatic personalities not only to build a following but also to prey on the innocent. 

As do politicians!


----------



## NickyBlade (May 27, 2008)

People can claim to be Christian... it doesn't mean they are. Fake Christians commit heinous acts and non-Christians allow satan to use them to slander all Christianity. 

Matthew 7 21 Not every one that saith unto me, Lord, Lord, shall enter into the kingdom of heaven; but he that doeth the will of my Father which is in heaven. 22 Many will say to me in that day, Lord, Lord, have we not prophesied in thy name? and in thy name have cast out devils? and in thy name done many wonderful works?
23 And then will I profess unto them, I never knew you: depart from me, ye that work iniquity.


----------



## beowoulf90 (Jan 13, 2004)

painterswife said:


> http://www.mlive.com/news/grand-rap..._personality_was_at.html#incart_river_default
> 
> It seems that so many of these religious leaders use their charismatic personalities not only to build a following but also to prey on the innocent.



Wow..

How about we use the same slant towards politicians..

http://www.examiner.com/article/hil...out-helping-child-rapist-escape-long-sentence


Lets call it:


Another Political Leader saves a child rapist.

Quotes from article linked above:

"In the court records of the State of Arkansas versus Thomas Alfred Taylor, the suspect agreed to a plea bargain arranged by his lawyer at the time, Hillary Rodham Clinton, the future First Lady and Secretary of State. In that agreement, his initial charge of First Degree Rape, which was described as "unlawfully, intentionally, willfully and feloniously engaging in sexual intercourse with a female, one (name redacted), age 12, by forcible compulsion and without her consent," was reduced to a charge of Unlawful Fondling of a Child."
​ "In this case, Clinton didn't just attack the evidence presented by the prosecution, Newsday reported in 2008 that she also attacked the credibility of the young girl making the accusation, the Daily Mail reported."






Yet I 'm willing to bet there are many here that will vote for this politician..




Since it is apparent that SPIN is allowed by some, then I can only assume it is allowed by others...Or am I wrong and the SPIN is only allowed if you agree with the liberal/communist/socialist mindset?


No I'm not a Christian and really don't care about their religious beliefs, but the constant basking of Christians is getting old..


When was the last time in the USA that Christians as a group murdered innocent men women and children? (No you can't count Waco because that was the liberal/communists/socialists doing that under unproven pretenses. Yes I know Koresh was a freaking looney tune.)


When was the last time Jews as a group murdered innocent men women and children?


When was the last time Buddhists as a group murdered innocent men women and children?


I could go on and on.. But I think you get the point..


----------



## Lazaryss (Jul 28, 2012)

painterswife said:


> http://www.mlive.com/news/grand-rap..._personality_was_at.html#incart_river_default
> 
> It seems that so many of these religious leaders use their charismatic personalities not only to build a following but also to prey on the innocent.


Religious leader?

"John Balyo, the WCSG radio personality arrested Friday"


----------



## nchobbyfarm (Apr 10, 2011)

It must be miserable to hate Christianity so much!


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

I agree, he was not a church leader. I got that part wrong.


----------



## Lazaryss (Jul 28, 2012)

Well that part was your thread title. May I suggest further research before posting something unsubstantiated


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

nchobbyfarm said:


> It must be miserable to hate Christianity so much!


I don't hate Christianity one bit. I also don't hate religion. I very much dislike being lectured all the time on how we need religion to have morals.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Lazaryss said:


> Well that part was your thread title. May I suggest further research before posting something so blatantly false.


 I am allowed to make a mistake once in a while. I at least own up to my mistakes.


----------



## Lazaryss (Jul 28, 2012)

Making a radio personality a church leader is a pretty large leap but I appreciate the fact that you owned up to your mistake


----------



## Ozarks Tom (May 27, 2011)

painterswife said:


> I don't hate Christianity one bit. I also don't hate religion. I very much dislike being lectured all the time on how we need religion to have morals.


I've been reading this site for about 4 years now, and don't remember anyone saying atheists are immoral. I do, however, remember several people saying many progressive positions are morally and ethically wrong. Maybe that's where you got confused.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Ozarks Tom said:


> I've been reading this site for about 4 years now, and don't remember anyone saying atheists are immoral. I do, however, remember several people saying many progressive positions are morally and ethically wrong. Maybe that's where you got confused.


I am not offended by anyone stating their religious beliefs. Why would you think that?


----------



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

Ozarks Tom said:


> I've been reading this site for about 4 years now, and don't remember anyone saying atheists are immoral. I do, however, remember several people saying many progressive positions are morally and ethically wrong. Maybe that's where you got confused.


I've seen it said many times here that it's impossible to have a moral compass without religion.

Quite a few people here believe that and say so.


----------



## Awnry Abe (Mar 21, 2012)

Religion stinks.


----------



## Ozarks Tom (May 27, 2011)

Awnry Abe said:


> Religion stinks.


Thank you for your thoughtful and illuminating post.


----------



## Awnry Abe (Mar 21, 2012)

Ozarks Tom said:


> Thank you for your thoughtful and illuminating post.



Sorry, it was the sweaty, itchy from hay, exhausted version of myself talking. You gotta know that I truly love my savior.


----------



## bignugly (Jul 13, 2011)

Has anybody wondered why homeland security investigators were after him? Why is HS investigating a little known radio station host? What the guy did was wrong but HS was created to prevent terrorism not investigate everyone.


----------



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

bignugly said:


> Has anybody wondered why homeland security investigators were after him? Why is HS investigating a little known radio station host? What the guy did was wrong but HS was created to prevent terrorism not investigate everyone.



http://www.abchs.com/ihs/SUMMER2013/ihs_articles_cover.php

DHS and ICE work together, along with local law enforcement in investigating the sexual predation of children largely because child pornography is dispersed over the internet which traverses international boundaries as well as being a domestically committed crime.

This man had a storage locker that contained pornographic images of children, bondage equipment and childrens' clothing. He also was involved with internet child pornography.

Should we not use all the tools/agencies possible to find these people and get them off the streets and away from children? If it were your 12 year old son he raped would you be concerned about which agency caught him?


----------



## gweny (Feb 10, 2014)

po boy said:


> It seems that so many of these religious leaders use their charismatic personalities not only to build a following but also to prey on the innocent.
> 
> As do politicians!


And teachers, scout leaders, after school center workers, coaches, and neighbors...they are predators. They purposefully put themselves in places where they can be alone with their prey. It's got nothing to do with religion or politics.


----------



## Riverdale (Jan 20, 2008)

Appearently, alot more evidence of more abuse was discovered in Balyo's rented storage unit.

Decorum prevents me from stating what was found, but if you are curious, do like I did and goggle "Balyo storage unit".

I heard of this on WOOD-TV8 Thursday morning.


----------



## Vahomesteaders (Jun 4, 2014)

Sadly this type of thing happens all to often in schools, churches and homes. But thankfully for every sick person out there, there are thousands of good ones to who would never do such a thing and are there to help those hurt by these people. As far as morality. I believe nonbelievers can be moral and good. But all our most basic laws and systems are based on and set in our hearts from God and the 10 commandments. God said I shall right them in their hearts. Meaning the power of good and the knowledge of right is written into our hearts. But many reject it and God and do bad things. Everytime I see someone say a christian church leader did this or that I feel upset because those people who do those things are not christain. They just decieved many to get that title and postition. And do you know what the original definition of faith was in he first dictionaries? It was the believe, hope and confidence in those things that are not seen but believed. And strong belief in God or in the doctrines of a religion, based on spiritual apprehension rather than proof. Then it was then changed to add the confidence and trust in someone or something. It use to be taught you couldnt have true faith without belief in those things that could not be seen. So it was made more PC so others could fit in. But I feel its easy to have faith in whats flesh and whats right in front of you. But it takes real faith to believe in those thinsg we cant touch. Even though once you act on true faith you feel Gods touch and mercy every day.


----------



## BadFordRanger (Apr 26, 2014)

bignugly said:


> Has anybody wondered why homeland security investigators were after him? Why is HS investigating a little known radio station host? What the guy did was wrong but HS was created to prevent terrorism not investigate everyone.


That was the first flag that I spotted!
Instead of replying right of the bat I read all the replies to see who all seen it and You are the first one so far. 
It does seem as if homeland security it well out of bounds here, IMO. 

Godspeed

Ranger


----------



## BadFordRanger (Apr 26, 2014)

Tiempo said:


> http://www.abchs.com/ihs/SUMMER2013/ihs_articles_cover.php
> 
> Should we not use all the tools/agencies possible to find these people and get them off the streets and away from children? If it were your 12 year old son he raped would you be concerned about which agency caught him?


NO. A man fondled my daughter when she was 12 years old. That old son of a dog worked for me. He wasn't really worth a crap but I felt sorry for him and worked him when I could. He was by no doubt the ugliest man that I ever saw in my life and he stuck his tongue in her mouth and she woke up for the longest of time screaming because of it. 
The police were at my home when I got home, and after talking to Stacey, she didn't want to go through a courtroom battle and have to go over it again in public I told her she wouldn't have too. Upset was an understatement of how she was when I walked into the door. So we didn't file any charges. I told her I'd take care of it and I took care of that problem myself and I don't think he'll ever raise a finger to another child. 
Actually, I know he wont now because he is burning in he?? right now, if there is a he??.

Godspeed

Ranger


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

This is a very good example for requesting the Mods to delete this thread.
Because the title is so blatantly wrong and totally misleading.

This is about one sick individual who was --only-- a radio voice. No church involved. And to imply that he was a "church leader" was way off base.

Thanks for the link Riverdale, that helped.

Funny thing I had considered going to that get together in Gaylord MI.


----------



## unregistered41671 (Dec 29, 2009)

Agreed Jim-mi, this thread should be deleted. There was no child abuse by a "Church Leader".


----------



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

What defines a church? Is a religious radio station/show a ministry? Is a ministry a church?

Why do you REALLY want it deleted when a simple edit would solve your stated issue?


----------



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

Riverdale said:


> Appearently, alot more evidence of more abuse was discovered in Balyo's rented storage unit.
> 
> Decorum prevents me from stating what was found, but if you are curious, do like I did and goggle "Balyo storage unit".
> 
> I heard of this on WOOD-TV8 Thursday morning.


It's truly terrifying and nauseating. I'm so glad they caught him, based on what they found there's a good chance he would have gone on to murder children. 

I hope he didn't already.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

since all of you know the title is just what it is, you know.

And the OP put the title on it as she wished it to be seen. While inaccurate it does not contain unallowed words, etc. Just a twist on the truth. But many do that with their titles.


----------



## Tabitha (Apr 10, 2006)

you shall know them by their fruits...so by that guy's fruits he was not a follower of Christ. who he worked for has nothing to do with it. If he sits in a chickenhouse and clucks that won't make him a chicken. 

This happens every day and it does not get posted. This got posted because there was a chance to take a big swipe at Christians. That was the motivation behind it. 
BTW, half a mile down the road we have a sex offender who misused his 12 year old niece on a regular basis. You did not see it on this forum. I could have posted, black guy sexually abusing his niece, and you would have jumped on me with all four feet screaming racist.


----------



## Tabitha (Apr 10, 2006)

BTW.
Jesus said for anyone doing harm to a child, it would be better for them to have a millstone tied to their neck and to be thrown into the sea. 

Being a "christian" was a facade for that guy to hide behind.


----------



## Lazaryss (Jul 28, 2012)

Disregard, already fixed


----------



## MJsLady (Aug 16, 2006)

What ever he was, Christian he was not.


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

There seems to be a run on picking bad things that people who call themselves Christians have done. The point seems to be to chastise people here for being Christian rather than to chastise bad people. It is another version of the liberal 'soil by association' argument. 
Obviously there is a whole world of issues beyond this simplistic, anti Christian attack. For one, it ignores the issue that a hundreds were picked up in this investigation. If a small percentage of the ones calling themselves Christian are to cause their whole religion to be condemned, does that mean that the atheists, Muslims, Jews, humanists, and general run of the mill agnostics are similarly condemned as part of the arrested group?
I agree that a person announcing he is Christian and doing such things has violated his purported faith along with the law, but seems that part would be of concern for fellow Christians and irrelevant for others.
Only if the point was to attempt to drag religion, especially Christians it seems, through the dirt to humiliate some posters here whose public religious stance are offensive to a few others, they would read like this thread. If the goal was to protect children, there would be a different feeling- one of how authoritarians of all stripes can use their positions to abuse children.


----------



## Ozarks Tom (May 27, 2011)

I see the thread title has been changed to "radio personality" from "church leader". Too bad. It told us as much about the OP as it did the offender.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

I thought the rules around here said you can attack the opinion but not the poster. We all know there are a couple of attacks here.


----------



## Patchouli (Aug 3, 2011)

Why is it pointing out the truth always means hate? Christians should be aware of what other Christians are doing. Christians should have been the first to point this out and condemn it. People around here foam at the mouth over Muslims because they never stand up against those who use Islam in a bad way. Well you never condemn your fellow Christians either so what does that say about Christianity? All Christians must be evil? If Muslims can't use the argument that those aren't real Muslims then why can you say those aren't real Christians? And are you trying to say real Christians never sin? Never stumble? Never even commit horrible crimes?


----------



## Patchouli (Aug 3, 2011)

where I want to said:


> There seems to be a run on picking bad things that people who call themselves Christians have done. The point seems to be to chastise people here for being Christian rather than to chastise bad people. It is another version of the liberal 'soil by association' argument.
> Obviously there is a whole world of issues beyond this simplistic, anti Christian attack. For one, it ignores the issue that a hundreds were picked up in this investigation. If a small percentage of the ones calling themselves Christian are to cause their whole religion to be condemned, does that mean that the atheists, Muslims, Jews, humanists, and general run of the mill agnostics are similarly condemned as part of the arrested group?
> I agree that a person announcing he is Christian and doing such things has violated his purported faith along with the law, but seems that part would be of concern for fellow Christians and irrelevant for others.
> Only if the point was to attempt to drag religion, especially Christians it seems, through the dirt to humiliate some posters here whose public religious stance are offensive to a few others, they would read like this thread. If the goal was to protect children, there would be a different feeling- one of how authoritarians of all stripes can use their positions to abuse children.



So what is the point of all the threads here on Muslims? Minorities? Liberals? Democrats? City people? I could go on for days here.....


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

Patchouli said:


> So what is the point of all the threads here on Muslims? Minorities? Liberals? Democrats? City people? I could go on for days here.....


And do.

It is not that you address specific issues or have real questions. And it's not that you do not call out people who do just what you do only with different religions. If you raised issues of institutional failings that all religions have, that would be one thing.
No, you pick a story of individual failure to tar every practitioner if they are Christian but excuse the religion if they are non Christian, and someone you think Christian is making the accusation. 

It's too much of the enemy of my enemy is my friend sort of thing.


----------



## FeralFemale (Apr 10, 2006)

BadFordRanger said:


> NO. A man fondled my daughter when she was 12 years old. That old son of a dog worked for me. He wasn't really worth a crap but I felt sorry for him and worked him when I could. He was by no doubt the ugliest man that I ever saw in my life and he stuck his tongue in her mouth and she woke up for the longest of time screaming because of it.
> The police were at my home when I got home, and after talking to Stacey, she didn't want to go through a courtroom battle and have to go over it again in public I told her she wouldn't have too. Upset was an understatement of how she was when I walked into the door. So we didn't file any charges. I told her I'd take care of it and I took care of that problem myself and I don't think he'll ever raise a finger to another child.
> Actually, I know he wont now because he is burning in he?? right now, if there is a he??.
> 
> ...


 
Some unsolicited advice. Either delete or edit or elaborate on this post. As written, it sounds like a confession to murder. 

ETA: If it is a confession to murder, then you need to turn yourself in.


----------



## Patchouli (Aug 3, 2011)

where I want to said:


> And do.
> 
> It is not that you address specific issues or have real questions. And it's not that you do not call out people who do just what you do only with different religions. If you raised issues of institutional failings that all religions have, that would be one thing.
> No, you pick a story of individual failure to tar every practitioner if they are Christian but excuse the religion if they are non Christian, and someone you think Christian is making the accusation.
> ...


No I think every religion should be judged by the same standards. If Christians want outs like well they weren't real Christians or there are always a few bad apples or the Bible doesn't have stuff like that (when it clearly does) then I want the same caveats for Islam and any other religion. Are you honestly claiming that Christians aren't using different measuring sticks around here because I will be happy to supply threads and quotes.


----------



## Jason72 (Jul 21, 2013)

Patchouli said:


> No I think every religion should be judged by the same standards. If Christians want outs like well they weren't real Christians or there are always a few bad apples or the Bible doesn't have stuff like that (when it clearly does) then I want the same caveats for Islam and any other religion. Are you honestly claiming that Christians aren't using different measuring sticks around here because I will be happy to supply threads and quotes.


 Seams to me you have a lot of issues that need to be addressed, but not in a public forum. I'm sorry that you feel the need to be a modern day Soul and try to destroy others personal beliefs. I'll pray that you get over what ever hatred you hold for christians,conservatives and non-liberals.


----------



## Patchouli (Aug 3, 2011)

Jason72 said:


> Seams to me you have a lot of issues that need to be addressed, but not in a public forum. I'm sorry that you feel the need to be a modern day Soul and try to destroy others personal beliefs. I'll pray that you get over what ever hatred you hold for christians,conservatives and non-liberals.


I think you mean Saul not soul.  I have no interest in destroying anyone's beliefs and I have no hate for anyone. I am a Christian who happens to be very honest about the fact that Christians sometimes do bad things. And people of other religions frequently do good things. I just live in reality. Jesus had no problem calling out members of his own religion when they screwed up, he happened to think Truth was more important that lying to paint the home team as perfect.


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

Patchouli said:


> No I think every religion should be judged by the same standards. If Christians want outs like well they weren't real Christians or there are always a few bad apples or the Bible doesn't have stuff like that (when it clearly does) then I want the same caveats for Islam and any other religion. Are you honestly claiming that Christians aren't using different measuring sticks around here because I will be happy to supply threads and quotes.


If you judge that wrong, why do you do it?


----------



## Jason72 (Jul 21, 2013)

Patchouli said:


> I think you mean Saul not soul.  I have no interest in destroying anyone's beliefs and I have no hate for anyone. I am a Christian who happens to be very honest about the fact that Christians sometimes do bad things. And people of other religions frequently do good things. I just live in reality. Jesus had no problem calling out members of his own religion when they screwed up, he happened to think Truth was more important that lying to paint the home team as perfect.


 If you're christian than why are you trying so hard to put doubt in followers beliefs? Seams to me that you try really hard to destroy others faith? It does me no harm if you believe Billy Graham is the bees knees, but it does great harm if you actively play devils advocate. I think you really have a set of confused ideas.


----------



## Patchouli (Aug 3, 2011)

Jason72 said:


> If you're christian than why are you trying so hard to put doubt in followers beliefs? Seams to me that you try really hard to destroy others faith? It does me no harm if you believe Billy Graham is the bees knees, but it does great harm if you actively play devils advocate. I think you really have a set of confused ideas.


You must not like Jesus at all then. He routinely took apart hypocrites and liars who claimed to be a part of the faith.


----------



## Patchouli (Aug 3, 2011)

where I want to said:


> If you judge that wrong, why do you do it?


Where have I ever done that?


----------



## unregistered41671 (Dec 29, 2009)

Many claim to be Christians but deep down inside they are wolves that hate Jesus and His followers. They can say whatever they want but truth is so obvious.


----------



## MJsLady (Aug 16, 2006)

We are told but their fruit we will know them.
Evil is as evil does.
God's true people will not do such things.


----------



## Ozarks Tom (May 27, 2011)

Thinking it over, it seems a bit of a compliment that the OP would point out the failings of a self-purported Christian. Apparently it's so rare as to be worthy of note. Compared to a thread titled "muslim sets off bomb in marketplace", which wouldn't be all that rare at all, hardly worth mention it's so common.

Keep up the good work PW, we need to make more people aware of the contrast.


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

Patchouli said:


> Where have I ever done that?


I owe you an apology. I did exactly what I complained about people doing although on a personal level. I assumed, in a thread started by a person doing this, that, because you posted a criticism of Christian behavior there, you were also taking aim at Christians exclusively. But looking back as far as I wanted, I saw nothing of the nature of criticism of Christianity as a religion. Only of the remarks of Christians blaming the non-christian religions for the actions of its members while deflecting the same in their own religion.

I have to think further because I do think there is an issue within specific religions and sects that leads to immoral actions. And there is an issue with being willing to criticize the members of one and not the others. But thinking carefully is required after this recent faux pas on my part.


----------



## Patchouli (Aug 3, 2011)

where I want to said:


> I owe you an apology. I did exactly what I complained about people doing although on a personal level. I assumed, in a thread started by a person doing this, that because you posted a criticism of Christian behavior there, you were also taking aim at Christians exclusively. But looking back as far as I wanted, I saw nothing of the nature of criticism of Christianity as a religion. Only of the remarks of Christians blaming the non-christian religions for the actions of its members while deflecting the same in their own religion.
> 
> I have to think furtger because I do think there is an issue within religions and sects that leads to immoral actions.


Thanks.  Christianity as a whole does far more good than harm. Unfortunately the trust given to fellow members and the way Christians think sometimes creates a perfect niche for predators like this man. We have seen it too many times. That is why it is important to point it out and discuss it because if Christians really believe it doesn't happen then they won't be on the look out for it. And then children are harmed and that is heart breaking. 

I may seem to hammer my own too much but God said judgement starts with the House of the Lord. And we need to be worried about ourselves and let others worry about themselves. It is all too easy to point fingers at the sinners out there all while over looking our own sins or our own body of believers.


----------



## MJsLady (Aug 16, 2006)

God predicted these people and he says in John 1 that if you claim to be of the light but walk in darkness (ie refuse to follow what God says) then there is no light in you. 

So this guy may have fooled those near him into thinking he was a Christian while secretly living in darkness but he did not fool God. 

Being human we can be fooled, unless ones fruits come to light. This man's fruits came to light.


----------



## Jason72 (Jul 21, 2013)

Patchouli said:


> You must not like Jesus at all then. He routinely took apart hypocrites and liars who claimed to be a part of the faith.


 I hope you're not claiming to be Jesus? He is the only one fit to judge. You support abortion so I wouldn't toss around the hypocrit thing so often.


----------



## Riverdale (Jan 20, 2008)

Patchouli said:


> Why is it pointing out the truth always means hate? Christians should be aware of what other Christians are doing. Christians should have been the first to point this out and condemn it.


Gee, it seems to me that *anyone and everyone* doing something immoral should point it out and condemn it




Patchouli said:


> People around here foam at the mouth over Muslims because they never stand up against those who use Islam in a bad way. Well you never condemn your fellow Christians either so what does that say about Christianity? All Christians must be evil?


Not a Christian, but look up sharia law





Patchouli said:


> If Muslims can't use the argument that those aren't real Muslims then why can you say those aren't real Christians? And are you trying to say real Christians never sin? Never stumble? Never even commit horrible crimes?


All I can say are a few things

Ayisha

Pashtun Thursdays

jihad

Patch, I *really try* to like everyone. But when their beliefs are forced upon me, the fecal material contacts the rotating wind producing mini-turbine.


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

Patchouli said:


> Unfortunately the trust given to fellow members and the way Christians think sometimes creates a perfect niche for predators like this man. We have seen it too many times. That is why it is important to point it out and discuss it because if Christians really believe it doesn't happen then they won't be on the look out for it. And then children are harmed and that is heart breaking.
> 
> I may seem to hammer my own too much but God said judgement starts with the House of the Lord. And we need to be worried about ourselves and let others worry about themselves. It is all too easy to point fingers at the sinners out there all while over looking our own sins or our own body of believers.


I wish that I could think that was the purpose of posting a thread like this. The op started out with 'Christian radio personality arrested', then goes on to say that "these religious leaders " use their positions to prey on the innocent.
What the article actually said was this man was arrested for paying another man to arrange sex with a minor. At a Christian music venue. 
The OP assumed that this article was a confirmation of her own belief in the evils 'religious leaders' and especially Christian ones when he wasn't a religious leader nor was Christianity directly involved. That he happened to be 'christian radio personality' may be titillating as it adds an extra layer of guilt to someone who touts himself as moral, which makes him personally more of a hypocrite, but it is not anything more than a personal failing. 
So objecting to this misinterpretation is not surprising and does not reflect a mass failure of Christianity or any religion to recognize evil except for the fact it does not make all particpants saints by magic.


----------

